# Program Error for PowerCinema NE for Everio



## leSHok (Aug 14, 2007)

I recorded myself playing drums for 12 minutes and the video comes out to be about 500mb and I am using a JVC GZ-MG130 which uses a 30gb hard drive instead of tapes or dvds anyway everytime I get into the program it can easily export 2-3 minute videos but with the 12 minute video i get the error above at 1%.

What should I do...
This camera is refurbished and only has a 15 day warranty type thing with newegg, should I send it back?
Is it the computer's problem and if it is how do I fix it?
Or is the program just crap? I can't export the videos any other way except for the given software 

Help!@ I have probably one week left to send it back!@


----------



## patrickv (Aug 14, 2007)

i dont think its the camera imo,probably the software, but then again, whoever sold you that should give you a small demo and how to go about importing/exporting videos etc..


----------



## leSHok (Aug 14, 2007)

well it's basic on how to do it but there is no way i can export movies that are half of a gig and it ruins the point of owning the frkn camera if i can only record for 5-10 minutes. i could use a digital camera for that.


----------

